# Wine issue... Didn't think about this one..



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

Okay well it wants C:\windows.... I don't have a C: hard drive....

Options?


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 12, 2007)

What do you mean you don't have a C drive?  You never installed Windows?


----------



## niko084 (Aug 12, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> What do you mean you don't have a C drive?  You never installed Windows?



Not to a c: drive...
Just an extra security precaution.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 12, 2007)

It'll be whatever your drive letter is... as in mines E:\Windows.

Well, I would have thought it'd be that.


----------



## Fox34 (May 25, 2008)

you should be able to navigate directories and punch in the right letter you have in you system


----------



## xfire (May 26, 2008)

Exactly what wants C:/windows?
Wine creates a virtual windows directory.


----------



## panchoman (May 26, 2008)

are you looking for the c: directory in linux? wine creates a virtual directory, if you mean you're actual hdd, you'd have to mount it if it isn't and then use the hdd


----------

